# Vincitore di concorso - Gagnant



## Marippo

J'ai obtenu la certification de la profession d'actuaire en Novembre 92  En 1992, j'ai travaillé comme professeur de la discipline &quot;Statistiques de la santé&quot; pour les cours de soins infirmiers à l'Hôpital.  Gagnant du concours, j'ai travaillé au ministère de l'Industrie, du Commerce et de l'industrie, à partir de 12/12/1995 à 23/1/2000, avec le titre d'inspecteur de carrière directive rôle contrôle technique, et j'ai supervisé le déroulement des tâches suivantes en collaboration directe avec le directeur: - analyse des états financiers avec une référence particulière à la maîtrise de la marge de solvabilité, l'adéquation des provisions techniques et du capital de la première; - Demandes d'autorisation, d'étendre à l'assurance, les fusions entre entreprises; - contrôle de la gestion d'actifs financiers et des sociétés de technologie;


----------



## brian

E qual è la domanda?


----------



## Marippo

brian said:


> E qual è la domanda?


 
ora mi sono corretta (nel titolo).Qs traduzione è fatta in modo molto (troppo) letterale, aiutatemi!


----------



## Eric75

on dit plutôt "lauréat d'un concours". "gagnant", c'est plus pour une épreuve sportive.


----------



## Corsicum

Eric75 said:


> on dit plutôt "lauréat d'un concours". "gagnant", c'est plus pour une épreuve sportive.


Oui et à tout hasard, une variante à partir de ce que j’ai compris ? :

_De profession actuaire certifié en Novembre 92, j'ai enseigné en 1992 avec le statut de professeur la discipline « Statistiques de la santé » dans le cadre des cours de soins infirmiers à l'Hôpital. _
_Lauréat de concours du ministère de l'Industrie, j’ai travaillé (exercé) au ministère du Commerce et de l'industrie du 12/12/1995 au 23/1/2000 avec le titre d'inspecteur de carrière directive rôle contrôle technique, à ce poste(titre), en étroite collaboration avec le directeur, j'ai supervisé le déroulement des principales tâches suivantes : …._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Marippo et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Je crois que je parlerais plutôt de réussite au concours, dans le cadre d'un CV : « Après ma réussite au concours X... » (ou après avoir réussi le concours X...).


----------

